# Breaking/Tameshiwari's source & history before Karate started Breaking as a culture/curriculum



## Steven Lee (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm a bit hostile to Japan, but I'm not a troll. I'm not doing this for the fun of causing anxiety. I'm just spreading the truth and the facts. I feel obligation to it. I don't want my country Korea to lose nor share any of its traditional wealth, which is why it's important to clearly understand what culture & techniques belong to whom. Reddit is easier to check image files. For some reason, some websites are not friendly to image file links.

Breaking/Tameshiwari's source & history before Karate started Breaking as a culture/curriculum : kyokushin

I was told that my writing is too long or something unobtainable, so I will break down the contents. Shoulder-push means turning (pushing, rotating) shoulder forward when punching instead of the shoulders being stationary & square.

==Summary of Breaking/Tameshiwari predating Karate==

Breaking objects with strikes predates the introduction of karate in the 1920s. William Bankier, the strongman "Apollo", wrote about some Jiujitsu people breaking stone with hand strike his 1905 book "Jiu-Jitsu. What It Really Is". He also described how the heel or the side of hand was developed for this show.

Mas Oyama in America, by Graham Noble

Before the time of Karate, Breaking/Tameshiwari already existed, but it was not related to striking martial arts but correlated with Qigong, circus performance art, wrestling. In 1940 the "Japanese American Courier" reported the Tacoma (judo) dojo holding its annual tournament Sunday afternoon at the Buddhist Church auditorium. Masato Tamura's rock breaking demonstration via the ancient Japanese art of "kiai jutsu" was shown. Tamura was a well known judoka in 1938 (third dan during Jigoro Kano's visit to America in 1938).

Mas Oyama in America, by Graham Noble

Japanese Karate Breaking/Tameshiwari was not invented by Karate but existed before that as Korean Kihapsul/Kiaijutsu (also called Charyuk) & Mas Oyama (Choi). Kiaijutsu is pronounced as Kihapsul (also called Charyuk) in Korean by using the same 3 Chinese letters.

https://i.imgur.com/S9CskZL.png

Bob Hoffman, the founder of "Strength and Health" magazine, saw Japanese sidewalk performer performing Breaking before the time of Karate during World War 1.

Mas Oyama in America, by Graham Noble

Such kind of sidewalk performance art (power circus, power magic show) is the Kihapsul/Kiaijutsu/Charyuk, which was the original Breaking/Tameshiwari predating Karate. Breaking/Tameshiwari originally had no relation to striking martial art. Strikes were created in the power circus by trial & error trying with common sense strikes from everyday-life to improve, then to teach what's already been created & improved (from common sense hitting, techniques are developed & more variety is added) including various hand shapes like Knife Hand. (No relation to striking martial art in concept nor techniques before the time of Karate.) Charyuk/Kihapsul Breaking typically uses everyday-life motions like headbutt, punching, Knife Hand (like massaging), stomping (no special kicking), etc rather than martial art exclusive motions such as roundhouse kick. After striking martial arts adopted Breaking/Tameshiwari from power circus, they added Breaking objects with more various moves which are not done in typical power circus Kihapsul/Kiaijutsu/Charyuk today or before.

For hundreds of years, Korean has had a power circus (power magic show, power performance art) called Charyuk/Kihapsul which is pronounced Kiai-jutsu in Japanese for reading the same 3 Chinese letters in a different dialect. This predates Karate Breaking. Breaking Game already existed before Karate in the category of power circus performance art, not a part of striking martial art but correlating with wrestling, circus, Qigong (also called Kooksundo, Seonsul).

https://i.imgur.com/A0Qli9C.png

Mas Oyama (Choi) introduced Breaking/Tameshiwari into the modern Karate culture.

Sosai Masutatsu Oyama, The Founder of Kyokushin Karate - Kyokushin-kan International Honbu

https://i.imgur.com/sFqQGhB.jpg

Karate also testified that Breaking/Tameshiwari is a form of personal trial like mountain climbing. "It isn't Karate, Kung Fu or Tae Kwon Do, but it is the same kind of personal trial that is Tameshiwari."

https://i.imgur.com/udcZlFZ.jpg

Mas Oyama also introduced rotating shoulder (as opposed to stationary & square shoulders) and stacking speed & power (as opposed to traditional Karate's implosion & explosion) in frontal hand strike for extra mass & strength like traditional Korean strikes in his teaching and in his book "Mas Oyama's Essential Karate" for his Tameshiwari/Breaking diagram. Mas Oyama taught Karate's Breaking/Tameshiwari 2 Korean techniques for frontal hand strike. 1. Yongryeok stacking speed & power in the entire body including arms. 2. Shoulder-push, rotating and turning the striking side's shoulder. These Korean techniques were observable in 1927's Gitssaum Flag Fight rotating shoulder for punching chest, 300 years old Korean Breaking/Tameshiwari Yongryeok record, 300 years old Korean Gwonbeop picture rotating shoulder for punching front.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DtgeqsmWwAE9by-.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/yJFsJWN.png

https://i.imgur.com/jaTY5Zr.jpg

In 1934's reputable Korean newspaper, there's a sport called Yukki breaking soft shingles (roof tiles) with fist strike.

https://i.imgur.com/UqPLaLW.png

There are many reputable & old Korean newspaper records that show the derivations of the name Charyuk (like Yuk-ki) as well as the explicit name Kihapsul together.

https://i.imgur.com/GqgCXfa.png


----------

